# Tetris Blindfolded 49 Line Clears by Enoch Gray



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2023)

Enoch is back, super cool attempt yo!

Loved this idea as I watch Tetris a lot and wanted to see a blindfold component in it.

Technically, Tetris is not a twisty puzzle so I do think this thread is a bit off-topic here.

But, hey 15 puzzle blindfolded thread did not get removed so this thread should exist as well yo, R' D' M U2 M' D S U2 S' R.


----------

